# recommendations for 9-year-old girls



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Any thoughts on books my 9-year-old (next week) nieces might enjoy? I know at least one of them has been reading the "Diary of a Wimpy Kid" series, so don't bother with that one.  Would _A Wrinkle in Time_ be appropriate, or is that more for a teen audience?

I may pull out my copy of Pratchett's _The Amazing Maurice..._ to refresh my memory as to what sort of level it was written at.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

How about Harvey's book: 

I really don't read much for that age group  but read it as a favor to Harvey and really enjoyed it. It's a good story with good characters. . . . as long as she's pretty much on grade level for reading I think she can handle it, but it's kind of hard for me to judge. You might sample it and see what you think.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

The Magic Treehouse series (by Mary Osborne, I think?) is very popular among that age group, and is endorsed by most elementary schools. Very good reviews and in ebook format as well. Abby, who just turned 10 a couple of days ago, also recommends the Bad Kitty books, which are light-hearted fun reads.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

A Wrinkle in Time is fine for 9 yo's and so is When You Reach Me by Rebecca Stead.  IMO, Magic Tree House is for younger readers - my kids and their friends read the series 2 years back when they were 5 and 6 yo's (although they still read each new addition every 6 months or so).  She may enjoy the Chronicles of Narnia.  First Light by Rebecca Stead and Coraline (Gaiman) are also fun reads.  The American Girl historical books are also good.  I guess you will have to customize the recommendations to your niece's personality and interests...  but that's a fun age to read so good luck gathering recommendations.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

If she likes horses the saddle club series is always a great one.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

How about Anne of Green Gables series?  No fantasy or paranormal elements, but a fun series for that age.  I suspect Trixie Beldon and Nancy Drew might be too young for her...hard for me to remember how long I read those.  The Little Princess and the Secret Garden by Hodgson would be wonderful choices I think.  

For more modern...and fantasy...Look for the older Andre Norton tales.  Possibly Vivian Vande Velde as well, although some of her horror might be too much for that age?  If those don't work, I can ask my niece what she is reading.  She's 10!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I ordered a couple Terry Pratchett (what a surprise!) hardcovers for them last night, but feel free to add suggestions in case I decide to buy more, or just pass them on to my brother and sister-in-law.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> A Wrinkle in Time is fine for 9 yo's and so is When You Reach Me by Rebecca Stead. IMO, Magic Tree House is for younger readers - my kids and their friends read the series 2 years back when they were 5 and 6 yo's (although they still read each new addition every 6 months or so). She may enjoy the Chronicles of Narnia. First Light by Rebecca Stead and Coraline (Gaiman) are also fun reads. *The American Girl historical books are also good*. I guess you will have to customize the recommendations to your niece's personality and interests... but that's a fun age to read so good luck gathering recommendations.


I gave Nog the suggestion of The American Girls books in chat last night, as well, and would second the suggestion of the Narnia books.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I third Narnia for certain.  Excellent reads.  I know I was reading Andre Norton then (Mentioned already above).  I'll ask my other reading buddy.  She still reads any age and was a more avid fantasy reader at that age than I was!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Narnia is definitely good . . . . . I'd stay away from Pullman's _His Dark Materials_, mostly just because I don't think they're very good. Others rave about them, though. . . . . and they might be just a touch above her reading level. How precocious is she?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Friend recs:

Mysterious Benedict Society, Trenton Lee Stewart
Howl's Moving Castle, Diana Wynne Jones

The Familiars, Adam Jay Epstein (animal protagonists)
The Vengekeep Prophecies, Brian Farrey (thief protagonist)
Sky Jumpers, Peggy Eddelman (post apocalyptic)

I've read The Familiars too and it's a good one.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Narnia is definitely good . . . . . I'd stay away from Pullman's _His Dark Materials_, mostly just because I don't think they're very good. Others rave about them, though. . . . . and they might be just a touch above her reading level. How precocious is she?


"They," actually: identical twins. All kids seem a year or two advanced from way back when I was their age.  They're both pretty much A- students at a decent parochial school, so I'll guess they're above average.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

One more from friend:

Flora Segunda, Ysabeau Wilce


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

If they're enjoying Diary of a Wimpy Kid, they may also like The Strange Case of Origami Yoda (and sequels). Very, very funny!

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

My daughter (nine years old) really enjoys the Diary of a Wimpy Kid series.

She also enjoys the Cupcake Diaries Series (available in print and ebook).

Here's the link to the first one: http://www.amazon.com/Katie-Cupcake-Cure-Diaries-ebook/dp/B003YUC6FA/


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My nieces that age enjoy the Dork Diaries series by Rachel Renee Russell. They are like the Wimpy Kids books, only the girl version. So if they enjoyed the Wimpy Kids, they may enjoy these as well.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Katherine Roberts? Magical fantasy Spellfall is one - there are lots of others, including an Arthurian sequence aimed at just that level.


----------



## Peep (Mar 25, 2010)

I liked Charlie Joe Jackson's Guide to Not Reading and The True Meaning of Smekday. For more serious books I LOVED Wonder and Once/Then/Now. My son read the Percy Jackson books and really enjoyed those. 

EDIT: I really enjoyed Ella Enchanted as well as the Goose Girl, but I don't think the Goose Girl would be approriate for 9 year old girls. Oh, and anything by Shannon Hale. (Sorry, it's been a while since I've read these, they might be Young Adult - maybe just add it to the "books for the future" list?  )


----------



## MorganMK (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello - i recommend Julia Golding's Secret of the Sirens (Part 1 of the companions quartet), about kids who have special links with mythical beasts :


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

I heartily recommend *The Chronicles of Narnia * not only because it is well-written and imaginative, but Lucy is a great role model for young girls. She is strong and loyal, and able to stick to her guns even when everyone is against her because they don't believe her incredible stories although they are true!

Another great series for girls that age is Beverly Cleary's classic *Ramona* books. A fun and relatable "younger sister" who sees the world through a child's eyes and dares to say what we all secretly would like to but don't dare! But stay away from the *Pippi Longstocking * books as the only thing I ever came away with from that series was what a mixed-up little liar with bad manners the heroine was.

A fantasy classic in a more contemporary setting is *Escape From Witch Mountain*. It's exciting and has a great underlying lesson about reaching out to those who are different from the norm.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Kierancy (Dec 19, 2013)

Like the other posters, I'd recommend The Chronicles of Narnia too, but for something a little bit different, then why not try the Irish writer *Judi Curtin*. She's extremely popular here and though some of the words and phrases might seem unusual to American or UK readers, it might be worth a try.


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Around the age of 9, my son loved the Warrior Cats series, as did my friend's daughter when a similar age. There's definitely something magical in that series with the animals as characters that intrigued them both, and there are plenty of books to be read.

http://www.warriorcats.com/


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

If she likes Diary of a Wimpy Kid then she will like the books by Janet Tashjian, they are very similar to Diary and also very funny and have illustrations.

If she likes fantasy then I highly recommend the Percy Jackson series by Rick Riordan and the spin off series. They are wonderful. Also the Immortal series by Michael Scott.


----------



## Janni (Jan 9, 2014)

If she's at all horse-loving I really liked Caitlin Brennan's House of the Star, which is a horse-fantasy.

Kathi Appelt's The Underneath is another great animal lover book.

Jenn Reese's Above World books were among my discoveries this year.

I finally read Lloyd Alexander's Pyrdain books this year and quite enjoyed them, if she's more high fantasy oriented.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

NogDog said:


> Would _A Wrinkle in Time_ be appropriate, or is that more for a teen audience?


_A Wrinkle in Time_ is the very first title I would recommend, and exactly for the reason for your concern: it is a story aimed at a slightly older audience. But I think it is perfect for a nine-year-old ready to expand her horizons. I believe I first read _A Wrinkle in Time_ when I was about her age. It was probably the first "adult" book I read and what it did was suddenly open my eyes that there were much more sophisticated stories out there other than _Tom Swift_ books. My reading list and reading level both skyrocketed after reading L'Engle's stories as I kept reaching for books that were greater and higher in their stories.

There are three other books in the series, and collectively they are called the _Time Quintet_.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

I liked the Pippi Longstocking books for their anarchy and subversive sense of humor, but be aware they have some odd elements.

Terrry Pratchett's Tiffany Aching books (The Wee Free Men, A Hat Full of Sky, Wintersmith, and I Shall Wear Midnight) are excellent.  They might be a bit of a stretch for a nine-year-old, but maybe not for a bright and imaginative one.  

I would avoid Pratchett's "The Amazing Maurice and His Educated Rodents" because even though it is listed as a children's book it has some seriously nightmare-inducing concepts.  Well, unless your nine-year-old really loves horror.

If she hasn't yet read Harry Potter it might not hurt to get her started.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Has anyone said Junie B. Jones? My kids loved them!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

When I was nine, I was a HUGE Nancy Drew, Bobbsey Twins, and Trixie Beldon fan. I also really enjoyed A Wrinkle in Time and discovering Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. Harry Potter is a must read if they haven't already. Noel Streatfeild's Ballet Shoes changed my life at that age, as well as A Secret Garden and A Little Princess by Frances Hodgson Burnett. Linda Craig by Ann Sheldon was a great mystery with a horse (you can get the old paperbacks for a penny on Amazon). The American Girl books are absolutely lovely (and secretly educational). Ramona the Pest, Tales of a Fourth Grade Nothing, The Mouse and the Motorcycle. OH!!! The Indian in the Cupboard How could I have forgotten that one! The sequels are terrible, but that first book is absolutely divine. It was actually The Book which made me fall in love with reading. Lloyd Alexander (The Black Cauldron) has a great series with a girl lead starting with The El Dorado Adventure. Oh! The literature for that age group is just some of the best! I am so excited for them and all of the wonderful books they have in store!


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Going by some of the books on my daughter's bookcase (she just turned 10 a few weeks ago)...

The Rainbow Magic series
The Little Vampire
Roald Dahl books
Jacqueline Wilson books


----------



## Key (Jan 6, 2014)

As a kid, I loved the American Girl books, The Borrowers series, everything by Jim Kjelgaard (he wrote dog stories), and The Runaway Robot, by Lester del Rey.

*edit*  Oh, don't forget the Little House on the Prairie books.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

I recommend: A Crooked Kind of Perfect.

Even adults can enjoy it, it's that fun.

http://amzn.com/B003IEJZSI


----------



## Key (Jan 6, 2014)

Sometimes kids that age really love the Redwall books, too.

And I forgot to mention one of the best fantasy/sf stories I read as a kid. The Forgotten Door, by Alexander Key. http://www.amazon.com/The-Forgotten-Door-Apple-Paperbacks/dp/0590431307

I'm pretty sure that if you read this book as a child, you never forget it.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Key said:


> Sometimes kids that age really love the Redwall books, too.
> 
> And I forgot to mention one of the best fantasy/sf stories I read as a kid. The Forgotten Door, by Alexander Key. http://www.amazon.com/The-Forgotten-Door-Apple-Paperbacks/dp/0590431307
> 
> I'm pretty sure that if you read this book as a child, you never forget it.


SQUEEEE! (Did I just 'squee'?)

I loved that story! Definitely a good recommendation-and no, I never forgot it. I must admit, I'm surprised no one has tried to turn it into a movie or mini series for kids. It really touches on questions kids start asking themselves about that age: who am I supposed to be? I feel different from anyone else, is there someone out there who will understand me?

*Edit:* I should also point out-something many people are not aware-Alexander Key also wrote _Escape to Witch Mountain_, which Disney made into a very popular movie.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

Key said:


> Sometimes kids that age really love the Redwall books, too.
> 
> And I forgot to mention one of the best fantasy/sf stories I read as a kid. The Forgotten Door, by Alexander Key. http://www.amazon.com/The-Forgotten-Door-Apple-Paperbacks/dp/0590431307
> 
> I'm pretty sure that if you read this book as a child, you never forget it.


Oh, I loved that one too. It was a little more moving than his "Escape to Witch Mountain," which was a pretty good book which got turned into a pretty conventional movie.

But "The Forgotten Door" made my heart ache when I was nine. In a good way.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

When my daughter was about that age she discovered the Warrior Cat series. Another suggestion is The Little House on the Prairie series.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Key said:


> Sometimes kids that age really love the Redwall books, too.
> 
> And I forgot to mention one of the best fantasy/sf stories I read as a kid. The Forgotten Door, by Alexander Key. http://www.amazon.com/The-Forgotten-Door-Apple-Paperbacks/dp/0590431307
> 
> I'm pretty sure that if you read this book as a child, you never forget it.


I LOVED that book! I kept trying to get my kids to read it, but none of them would.  Just last week I was thinking about The Forgotten Door because I was hoping it was on Kindle, but it's not. Then I wondered if there were in any books like it, but I haven't found one. Starman would probably be the closest.


----------



## Key (Jan 6, 2014)

I wish there were more books like that one.

I've not seen or read Witch Mountain.  Now I'm wondering if I missed out on an important childhood memory?


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Key said:


> I wish there were more books like that one.
> 
> I've not seen or read Witch Mountain. Now I'm wondering if I missed out on an important childhood memory?


I enjoyed the movie when I was a kid; a science fiction movie about two kids who were my age. Plus, it was two kids who didn't fit in. I've learned over the years that there is one key trait that binds nearly all creative/artistic types: they were quirky enough as children that they felt they didn't quite fit in with others. How many of you daydreamed that you were adopted/from another planet/had super powers? That someday, someone would show up on the doorstep and announce they were taking you back home to be with people who were like you? There is a reason that is a continuing theme in a lot of stories.

When I discovered the book, I found that the book was even better than the movie, because there were more details that were glossed over or ignored in the movie.


----------



## Key (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm really going to have to break down and read that someday... 

By the way, I think I saw the remake?  It had "The Rock" in it, if so.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Key said:


> I'm really going to have to break down and read that someday...
> 
> By the way, I think I saw the remake? It had "The Rock" in it, if so.


I haven't seen the remake yet. They also had Kim Richards in it, who played the waitress, "Tina." Richards was the original Tia.


----------



## ElaStein (Feb 8, 2014)

My daughter is 9. She read Wrinkle In Time series and really liked it. Also Phntom Tollbooth - oldie but goodie. And now she's breezing through A Series of Unfortunate Events (there are 13 books) and she LOVES it.


----------



## Key (Jan 6, 2014)

VictoriaS said:


> My daughter is 9. She read Wrinkle In Time series and really liked it. Also Phntom Tollbooth - oldie but goodie. And now she's breezing through A Series of Unfortunate Events (there are 13 books) and she LOVES it.


Has she read Lemony Snicket: The Unauthorized Autobiography?

It's a hoot. Make sure it has the dust jacket, though, because you can turn it inside out, and it's really funny. I first read the story in soft cover (or else in an edition missing the dj, I forget which), and kept wondering what I was missing.


----------



## ElaStein (Feb 8, 2014)

Key said:


> Has she read Lemony Snicket: The Unauthorized Autobiography?
> 
> It's a hoot. Make sure it has the dust jacket, though, because you can turn it inside out, and it's really funny. I first read the story in soft cover (or else in an edition missing the dj, I forget which), and kept wondering what I was missing.


Ok, thanks! I'll be sure to let her know... The author definitely has a clever way with words


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

One more for the list! Julie Andrews wrote a book called The Last of the Really Great Whangdoodles and it made me laugh and laugh and laugh. I LOVED it! I remember finishing it and feeling like I could fly.

http://www.amazon.com/Really-Great-Whangdoodles-Anniversary-Edition/dp/0064403149/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392360925&sr=8-1&keywords=the+last+of+the+really+great+whangdoodles


----------

